

20 (Rare) Questions for Google Search Guru Udi Manber - ntoshev
http://www.popularmechanics.com/blogs/technology_news/4259137.html?nav=RSS2

======
fallentimes
I loved this answer:

"I don’t think it’s about philosophy. It’s about getting people what they
need, and about getting the results to be as accurate and fast as possible."

Much better than the usual jargon, cliches and buzzwords people tend to spew
in interviews.

